# قوة حياة المسيحي - الوداعة وتواضع القلب



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]أن حياة الإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي تكون بثقة الإيمان في شخص ربنا يسوع وحيد الآب، الذي وحده يرفع النفس بقدرته إلى العلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، في وداعة القلب الذي يحرسه التواضع، والتواضع يا إخوتي ليس هو في أن يعتبر الإنسان نفسه خاطي، لأنه كذلك فعلاً، وحينما يقولها فهذا ليس تواضع منه، إنما هو اعتراف بحقيقته التي يعرفها جيداً عن نفسه، لذلك حينما يقولها أحد على سبيل التواضع فهذا غش وتدليس، وتظاهر بالتواضع يقوى كبرياء النفس ويغذيه، لأنه ينبغي أن يعترف أمام الله ولا ينكر أمام الناس أنه فعلاً خاطي !!!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والإنسان المسيحي عادة لا يعترف ويقول أنه خاطي وعند هذا يصمت، لأنه لو صمت عند أنه خاطي فقط، فهذا يُثبت أنه لم يعرف المسيح الرب بعد ولازال يحيا تحت سلطان الخطية التي لا يرى سواها في داخل قلبه متملكه على كيانه، وقد أصبح ميتاً عن الله، لأن المسيحي الحقيقي يعترف أنه خاطي، ولكنه هو [ الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع ]، وهذه هي قمة التواضع الحقيقي، لأننا لا نعترف بأعمالنا ولا حتى توبتنا ولا إيماننا ولا حتى عظمة تقديماتنا، على أنها سبب خلاصنا، أو نتيجة أننا أمناء مع الله، بل دائماً ننظر للرب الذي له وحده الخلاص والفضل، والسبب محبته لنا، لأن المتواضع يرى محبة الله وحدها أمام عينيه، ومهما ما فعل من صلاح يجد أن محبة الله تدفعه لهذا دائماً، لأن الله يُريد الكل يخلُّص وإلى معرفة الحق يأتي، وليس لأحد فضل في هذا كله، لأنه تقبَّل دعوة المحبة التي من الله، لأن الدعوة قُدمت لخُطاة الأرض والمُزدرى والغير موجود، لذلك يتغنى المؤمن بالمسيح إذ يرى حقيقة نفسه في محبة الله قائلاً: [ لست أشعر بشيء في ذاتي، ولكني بذلك لستُ مُبرراً ] (1كورنثوس 4: 4)، [ إن يسوع المسيح قد جاء ليُخلِّص الخُطاة الذين أولهم أنا ]، [ أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله ] (1يوحنا 3: 1)، [ القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدوس. ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه. صنع قوة بذراعه شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين. أشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين. ] (لوقا 1: 49 – 53)

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أن الاتضاع بهذه الصورة، وهي أن نعرف حقيقة أنفسنا ونراها في محبة الله المعلنة بالإنجيل في قلوبنا بالروح القدس، فنعترف بخطايانا أمام الله الحي الذي هو برنا الحقيقي، تجعلنا نرتفع فوق كل ضعف وخطية مهما ما كانت، مثل العشار الذي قرع صدره معترفاً بحقيقة نفسه مستنداً على محبة الله ومتكلاً على عمل نعمته قائلاً: [ اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ ] (لوقا 18: 13)، في حين أننا نرى مشكلة الكبرياء التي تُطيح بأعظم القديسين، وتمحو أقوى الأعمال، أنها مفسدة للنفس، تهبط بها بعيداً جداً عن الله وتصير مرفوضة بالتمام، مثل الفريسي الذي وقف أمام الله محتقراً العشار الخاطي الذي بجواره، لأن كبرياءه جعله غير راضٍ عن الذين ليسوا مثله، فأهان بكثير من الاعتداد بالذات، ذلك العشار الذي كان ماثلاً امام الله بالقرب منه !!!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ما يفعله الكثير منا، حينما نظن في أنفسنا أننا الفاهمين الوحيدين لطريق الرب ونعرف كل التعليم المقدسة، وغيرنا لا يفقه شيئاً وبالتالي مُدان في أعيُننا، لأنه غير صالح للتعليم، أو أن أعماله لا تليق بطريق الله ولا يحق له أن يقترب منا أو يتساوى معنا في الكرامة، أو أن هذا له دين مختلف عنا، فهو في حالة تخلف وعدم اتزان وأعمى وعُريان وشقي، وهكذا نرى بعضاً الخدام أو بعضاً من الكهنة أو قله من أساقفة أو رهبان ... الخ، لا يحتملون أي إنسان يروه في خطية معينة وعلى الأخص لو كانت مقززة لنا، وكأن خطيئته غريبة عنا، ونحن الصالحون المقبولون عند الله وهذا ينبغي أن يُرفض ويُلكم ويُلكز ويُبكَّت، لأن من هذا الخاطئ الشرير الغير متعلم التقوى ولا يفقه في التعليم، حتى يُجالسنا أو يتناقش معنا أو يُقيم معنا شركة !!! لأنه هو الأعمى الفاقد الحس الغير مقبول عند الله !!!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذا كله نتاج أننا لا نرى [ الله محبة ]، بل نعرف أنه محبة من الكُتب، ومحبته صارت مقصوره علينا، لأننا نعترف أنه يحب الجميع قولاً، إنما من جهة الخبرة والحياة، فأننا نقتصر محبته علينا لذلك لا نرى مسيح العالم كله، بل نرى مسيحنا فقط، وكأن الخلاص صار حكراً علينا، لذلك نحتقر إخوتنا الذين لا يتفقون معنا، وتستحيل وحدتنا معهم، لأن كبرياء القلب الدفين يمنعنا، لأن فلسفة العقل صارت حاجزاً أساسي يمنعنا من أن نُقيم شركة مع أي آخر مختلف عنا، وهذا لأننا لسنا في المسيح، ولكن عقلنا في الكتب والفكر والمنطق، ونُعلِّم بأن الرب يسوع هو عقل الآب والمنطق العاقل، لذلك نفحص كل شيء بحسب العقل والمنطق وليس في برهان الروح والقوة، الذي يجمع المختلفين في المسيح بدون أدنى مشكلة حتى لو كانت أفكارهم مختلفة، وطبعهم مختلف، لأن في المسيح الرب وحده تذوب الخلافات وترتفع كل خصومة ولا يبقى سوى المحبة في تواضع ووداعة عجيبة تجعل الأثنين واحداً بلا أي صعوبة التي نجدها عند الفلاسفة وأصحاب الفكر ومنطق العقل، لأن هيهات أن فلحت أن تجمع أثنين وتصالح بينهما وكل واحد له منطقه وفكره ومتمسك برأيه الذي يراه صحيحاً وكل ما عداه خاطئ بعيداً عن التقوى، وحتى لو فلحوا واتفقوا على صيغة واحدة، ولكنهم لن يستطيعوا أن يستمروا في هذه الوحدة المُزيفة التي بُنيت على قناعة عقل وفي ضوء المنطق، لأنهما لم يجتمعا معاً في المسيح الواحد، وصار كل واحد فيهما مصلوب عن فكره ويقدم المسيح أولاً في تواضع ووداعة القلب، عالماً أنه الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع، لأن حتماً في أي وقت سيصطدمان مرة أخرى عند أي موضوع يطرح فكرة جديدة قد يتفقان في بعضها أو يختلفان مرة أخرى، لأن كل من لم يدخل في سر الشركة مع الله بالروح، بالطبع لن يحفظ الوحدة في المسيح لأنه خارج عنه، بل ربما يصنع وحدة اجتماعية ولكنها ليست مسيحية على الإطلاق ...

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الخطية مع الاتضاع تجعل النفس خفيفة ترتفع بسهولة لقوة التوبة والاعتراف الحسن أمام الله، فيُصبح الإنسان مبرراً بفعل عمل النعمة، والكبرياء مع الفضيلة في أعظم صورها، يُثقل النفس ويجر الفضيلة بسهولة إلى الدناءة والانحطاط: [ قبل الكسر الكبرياء وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح ] (أمثال 16: 18)، [ قبل الكسر يتكبر قلب الإنسان وقبل الكرامة التواضع ] (أمثال 18: 12).

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الله يا إخوتي لا يستمع فقط إلى الكلمات والأقوال الخارجة من الفم، بل ينظر للقلب أولاً الذي صدرت منه، فإذا وجد الكلمات تُطابق ما في القلب، وتظهر في تواضع وثقة في محبته، استجاب فوراً وسكب غنى نعمته وبرر النفس ووهبها فرح لا يزول مع سلام فائق... كونوا معافين في روح تواضع يسوع آمين [/FONT]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2012)

> [FONT=&quot]أليس هذا ما يفعله الكثير منا، حينما نظن في أنفسنا أننا الفاهمين الوحيدين لطريق الرب ونعرف كل التعليم المقدسة، وغيرنا لا يفقه شيئاً وبالتالي مُدان في أعيُننا، لأنه غير صالح للتعليم، أو أن أعماله لا تليق بطريق الله ولا يحق له أن يقترب منا أو يتساوى معنا في الكرامة، أو أن هذا له دين مختلف عنا، فهو في حالة تخلف وعدم اتزان وأعمى وعُريان وشقي، وهكذا نرى بعضاً الخدام أو بعضاً من الكهنة أو قله من أساقفة أو رهبان ... الخ، لا يحتملون أي إنسان يروه في خطية معينة وعلى الأخص لو كانت مقززة لنا، وكأن خطيئته غريبة عنا، ونحن الصالحون المقبولون عند الله وهذا ينبغي أن يُرفض ويُلكم ويُلكز ويُبكَّت، لأن من هذا الخاطئ الشرير الغير متعلم التقوى ولا يفقه في التعليم، حتى يُجالسنا أو يتناقش معنا أو يُقيم معنا شركة !!! لأنه هو الأعمى الفاقد الحس الغير مقبول عند الله !!!
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وهذا كله نتاج أننا لا نرى [ الله محبة ]، بل نعرف أنه محبة من الكُتب، ومحبته صارت مقصوره علينا، لأننا نعترف أنه يحب الجميع قولاً، إنما من جهة الخبرة والحياة، فأننا نقتصر محبته علينا لذلك لا نرى مسيح العالم كله، بل نرى مسيحنا فقط، وكأن الخلاص صار حكراً علينا، لذلك نحتقر إخوتنا الذين لا يتفقون معنا، وتستحيل وحدتنا معهم، لأن كبرياء القلب الدفين يمنعنا، لأن فلسفة العقل صارت حاجزاً أساسي يمنعنا من أن نُقيم شركة مع أي آخر مختلف عنا، وهذا لأننا لسنا في المسيح، [/FONT]​


* مش عارفا اقتبس انهى جزء الصراحا-- كلامك كله نافع و كله صحيح  و جميل بجد الرب يعمل بروحه المقس دايما من خلالك--*
* الرب يفرح قلبك بسكنته فيه...*
*اشكرك*


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * مش عارفا اقتبس انهى جزء الصراحا-- كلامك كله نافع و كله صحيح  و جميل بجد الرب يعمل بروحه المقس دايما من خلالك--*
> * الرب يفرح قلبك بسكنته فيه...*
> *اشكرك*



فقط صلي من أجلي يا محبوبة الله والقديسين
المسيح إلهنا يغمر قلبك بكل فرح سماوي في سرّ المحبة المتدفقة بروحه آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2012)

الله يا إخوتي لا يستمع فقط إلى الكلمات والأقوال الخارجة من الفم، بل ينظر للقلب أولاً الذي صدرت منه، فإذا وجد الكلمات تُطابق ما في القلب، وتظهر في تواضع وثقة في محبته، استجاب فوراً وسكب غنى نعمته وبرر النفس ووهبها فرح لا يزول مع سلام فائق... كونوا معافين في روح تواضع يسوع آمين  . امين  ميرسى على الكلام الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مايو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> الله يا إخوتي لا يستمع فقط إلى الكلمات والأقوال الخارجة من الفم، بل ينظر للقلب أولاً الذي صدرت منه، فإذا وجد الكلمات تُطابق ما في القلب، وتظهر في تواضع وثقة في محبته، استجاب فوراً وسكب غنى نعمته وبرر النفس ووهبها فرح لا يزول مع سلام فائق... كونوا معافين في روح تواضع يسوع آمين  . امين  ميرسى على الكلام الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك



ويبارك حاتك فقط صلي من أجلي
اقبلي مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في الرب
النعمة تملك قلبك بالفرح والمسرة في تواضع يسوع ووداعته آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع



الرائع هو وجودك الحلو يا أجمل أخ رائع
صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (28 مايو 2012)

Well don ayamonded .......!the sacrifices of God are a broken spirit A broken and contrite heart these o Lord You will not despise


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don ayamonded .......!the sacrifices of God are a broken spirit A broken and contrite heart these o Lord You will not despise



المسيح إلهنا يبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ويعطيك ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس في وداعة يسوع وتواضعه 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض حتى نحيا على هذا المستوى العميق بالروح في الحق آمين
​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

> *الخطية مع الاتضاع تجعل النفس خفيفة ترتفع بسهولة لقوة التوبة والاعتراف الحسن أمام الله، فيُصبح الإنسان مبرراً بفعل عمل النعمة، والكبرياء مع الفضيلة في أعظم صورها، يُثقل النفس ويجر الفضيلة بسهولة إلى الدناءة والانحطاط: [ قبل الكسر الكبرياء وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح ] (أمثال 16: 18)، [ قبل الكسر يتكبر قلب الإنسان وقبل الكرامة التواضع ] (أمثال 18: 12).*​



*موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

ويفرح قلبك ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة الوداعة والاتضاع
كوني في ملء الفرح السماوي ومحبة الله آمين
​


----------



## ارجوان (29 مايو 2012)

آميــــــــن يا رب      كلام جميل وحقيقي ونابع من القلب وبكل تواضع  ربنا يكون مع الجميع دائما


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> آميــــــــن يا رب      كلام جميل وحقيقي ونابع من القلب وبكل تواضع  ربنا يكون مع الجميع دائما



آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو نور المكان والموضوع، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً 
كن معافي في روح الوداعة والتواضع آمين
​


----------

